# I'm developing a Bright LED Lamp (dual bulb)



## leighmon (Jun 24, 2011)

Hi all... I'm new to the forums. I'm an engineer and I'm designing an advanced decorative light. I can't go to far into details because it's for a client but here's what I'm looking for:

1) 20mm cylindrical spotlight LED bulb with a 20 degree or less beam angle. Preferably 3 watts and 300+ lumens. This is pretty hard to find because the heatsinks are usually at least 25mm in diameter. The lenses and lens to LED distances are usually not idea either. I can build my own if I get my hands on the right components.

2) a 35mm ring LED with a 21mm hole through it's center (that I will be putting item #1 through). I'm hoping that the ring LED will have at least 3 LEDs on it that put out a collective total of 600+ lumens. 

3) a driver that can drive both of these... or 1 driver for each

4) a MR11 or MR16 receiver that can be adpated to receive both bulbs (the ring light is obviously tricky)

Any advice on where to look for these components would be greatly appreciated.

cheers.


----------

